# Grafikkartenlüfter



## Toto (25. September 2003)

Hi,

habe seit knapp einem Jahr ein System mit Asus 64 V8420/TD Grafikkarte - deren Lüfter ist mittlerweile unerträglich laut geworden! Kennt jemand Abhilfe (Reinigung habe ich schon versucht), gibt es die Karten-Lüfter vielleicht einzeln nachzukaufen (habe ich noch nicht gefunden)? Ohne Lüfter sollte man die Karte sicher besser nicht betreiben...(?)

Danke, Gruß Torsten.


----------



## Sinac (26. September 2003)

Yoah, die gibts zu kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob DU die so von ASUS kriegst, frag ma bei deinem Local Shop ob die den kriegen, ansonsten kannste dir da auch nen Lüfter vom 486 oda so raufschnallen, wenn der ungefähr gleich groß ist...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Erpel (26. September 2003)

Hercules tauscht defekte Karten (auch Lüfter) um, ich weiß nicht wie das bei ASUS ist. Versuchs doch mal, ne Mail an den Support ist leichter als alles andere.


----------



## Jamonit (1. Oktober 2003)

es gibt aber mitlerweile auch etliche anbieter, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben. einfach mal googeln oder bei ebay schauen.


----------

